# Fly Fishers of NW Florida - Fly Fishing 101



## JimW (Jan 27, 2017)

A few slots still available!

What - The panhandle of Florida’s premiere fly fishing club, Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida, are offering their annual "Fly Fishing 101."

When - Eight consecutive Monday evenings from 6:00 to 8:00 PM, beginning March 16th and ending May 4th. 

Where - Miraflores Park - 1600 E. Belmont St. (One block north of the Graffiti Bridge on 17th Avenue on the left). 

What will I learn? - The basics of fly fishing to include equipment selection, fly casting, fly tying, useful knots and practical applications of fly-casting techniques for both fresh and salt water. 

Sounds expensive - Not at all. The cost is $60. That includes all course materials and the use of club equipment for fly tying and fly casting. Also included is FFNWF club membership for the remainder of 2020.
That membership includes 12 fly fishing presentations by noted experts (first Tuesday of the month), 12 fly tying sessions (second Thursday of the month) and 12 fly casting training sessions (third Saturday of the month - these sessions include lunch!).

I'm in, who do I contact? - Call Don Smith at 850-384-7272 or send email to [email protected].


----------



## JimW (Jan 27, 2017)

We have a few seats left. Call and reserve your spot!

BTW, this class we will be using the newly revised 4th edition of our textbook. The equipment chapters have been updated to reflect modern technology, better graphics are used through-out, new chapters added regarding fly tying, an awesome appendix with the latest fly casting techniques, a wonderful bibliography, and a few secret fishing locations and flies are revealed. Your course fee gets you that textbook. Worth every penny!


----------



## Shellback85 (Apr 24, 2020)

I am new to fly fishing, I mean really new. I'm building my first fly rod and am looking to learn everything I can. I'm not scared to ask questions and will eagerly eat up whatever knowledge I can muster. I just found this page tonight and am excited to see there is a group associated with something I am interested in. With the restrictions put on place with the Covid 19 virus, I am interested to see if the class has been rescheduled, or if there is anyone I can talk with to get some direction. Thanks. Dan Schrader


----------



## JimW (Jan 27, 2017)

Dan - COVID-19 resulted in Fly Fishers of NW Florida's annual Fly Fishing 101 being postponed until the September timeframe. No specific start date has been set. We're kinda' waiting to see what happens. Yes, we can fit you into the class if you are interested. I'd recommend checking in with our Facebook page - Log in to Facebook | Facebook - periodically to keep abreast of what is going on with the club. Our in person meetings (thrice monthly) are on hiatus but we have been conducting weekly video conference meetings via Zoom. Message the club through Facebook if you would like to join in. Cheers, Jim


----------

